# Hanging or climbing stand, quick help!



## #1DEER 1-I (Sep 10, 2007)

I am going to get a tree stand this year and try it out so would you say hanging stand or climbing stand? I have found the tree stand I want and its the exact same stand just one is fixed and one is climbing with a $30 difference in price for the climbing stand would you buy the climbing or fixed stand. I am not looking at price but more for which will be better? So would you get the climbing stand or the hang up stand?


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

Do you plan on leaving it up in the tree or packing it in and out every time ?


----------



## #1DEER 1-I (Sep 10, 2007)

I will probably leave it in spots 2-3 days, and move from area to area once in a while. What are the advantages and disadvantages of both. Will a hang-on stand take long to set up? Will a climbing stand be faster and easier when moving?


----------



## TEX-O-BOB (Sep 12, 2007)

I'll answer your question with a question.

How many trees do you see around here that are a straight shot clean, no limbs in the way tree? You know, the kind you need to use a climber... Quakies are the only ones. Every other type of tree in this state you'll probably have to do a lot of limb removal to get high enough.


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

TEX-O-BOB said:


> I'll answer your question with a question.
> 
> How many trees do you see around here that are a straight shot clean, no limbs in the way tree? You know, the kind you need to use a climber... Quakies are the only ones. Every other type of tree in this state you'll probably have to do a lot of limb removal to get high enough.


So what kind would you say? where Im going to be looking to hunt and that is going to be in some pins and quakies ?


----------



## #1DEER 1-I (Sep 10, 2007)

TEX-O-BOB said:


> I'll answer your question with a question.
> 
> How many trees do you see around here that are a straight shot clean, no limbs in the way tree? You know, the kind you need to use a climber... Quakies are the only ones. Every other type of tree in this state you'll probably have to do a lot of limb removal to get high enough.


You make a good point but I didn't plan on hanging it in a pine, I planned on hanging it in a quakie but I wouldn't mind knowing if I wanted to I could hang it in a pine. Still undecided though. Now I am leaning towards a hang on though, are they hard to set up?


----------



## hunter_orange13 (Oct 11, 2008)

buy them both and give me what u don't like


----------



## Mojo1 (Sep 8, 2007)

TEX-O-BOB said:


> How many trees do you see around here that are a straight shot clean, no limbs in the way tree? You know, the kind you need to use a climber... Quakies are the only ones. Every other type of tree in this state you'll probably have to do a lot of limb removal to get high enough.


That's a very good point there Tex. 
I have and use both hanging and climbers, one is no better than the other. I use a climbing stick with the hanging stands to get around the no screwed in object rule on most public land.

If I was choosing between the two, I would get the hanging stand, it will fit a wider variety of trees than a climber will.


----------



## longbow (Mar 31, 2009)

I've used climbing treestands on quakies and they suck. You seem to get caught on every knot on the way up. Also, they're very loud to install and they take longer than a hanging stand.
If your concerned about screw-in treesteps, try some strap-on steps.


----------



## TEX-O-BOB (Sep 12, 2007)

They are also making some very nice ladder systems that are very light weight and easy to carry. Climbers do take some getting used to that's for sure. If you're having trouble getting hung up on stuff going up the tree that's normal. Those stands were made to hunt out of big hardwood trees down south where knots and limbs are rarely a problem.

On a side note. You can still hang a climber in a pine tree with lots of limbs you just can't "climb" the stand up the tree. You simply have to clear your spot, and then hoist the stand up there like you would a hanging stand and strap it in just as if you were at the base of the tree getting ready to climb in.

And for hell sakes, go to REI and buy a good climbing harness, some bieners, and a few daisy chains. (they'll know what you're talking about even if you don't) Trying to hang tree stands without a safety harness system is retarded at best. Don't just "tie a rope around your arse" and hope that will hold you. The last guy that did that is now drinking his meals through a straw and sh*ts into a colostomy bag.


----------



## stillhuntin (Feb 14, 2008)

"And for hell sakes, go to REI and buy a good climbing harness, some bieners, and a few daisy chains. (they'll know what you're talking about even if you don't) Trying to hang tree stands without a safety harness system is retarded at best. Don't just "tie a rope around your arse" and hope that will hold you. The last guy that did that is now drinking his meals through a straw and sh*ts into a colostomy bag."
+1
I visited with an older gentleman a couple years ago whose son has been in bed for several years now. No harness-about 10 feet. To quote the gentleman "he changed *all *our lives that day". Very sad.

I prefer the hangers and Wolf sticks. Lighter. Quieter. Easier to hide, if necessary.Get additional hangers and relocate based on conditions.


----------



## #1DEER 1-I (Sep 10, 2007)

I've nearly decided for sure on a hanging stand but would still like to ask a few things. Do you have to have a latter to hang a hanging stand? Are they easy enough to hang that you can do it with the steps you'll be using to climb up to them. Both stands I've looked at, I've made sure a safety harness comes with them to make sure I don't end up eating through a tube.


----------



## TEX-O-BOB (Sep 12, 2007)

#1DEER 1-I said:


> I've nearly decided for sure on a hanging stand but would still like to ask a few things. Do you have to have a latter to hang a hanging stand? Are they easy enough to hang that you can do it with the steps you'll be using to climb up to them. Both stands I've looked at, I've made sure a safety harness comes with them to make sure I don't end up eating through a tube.


OK, read this part again. I made it bold so you wont miss it this time. *\-\*

*And for hell sakes, go to REI and buy a good climbing harness, some bieners, and a few daisy chains. (they'll know what you're talking about even if you don't) Trying to hang tree stands without a safety harness system is retarded at best. Don't just "tie a rope around your arse" and hope that will hold you. The last guy that did that is now drinking his meals through a straw and sh*ts into a colostomy bag.*


----------



## Mojo1 (Sep 8, 2007)

No "Latter" needed :lol:

Screw in steps used to be all I used until I tried a strap on climbing stick. Now I just put my stick together and strap the bottom and continue climbing while strapping until I'm up to the top, then I pull up my hang-on with a rope and strap in on the tree. You're set to go.

Good call on the safety system, just remember to stay hooked up from the ground all the way up, almost every person I know who fell did it while climbing or transitioning from the stand to their steps/stick. A good rule of thumb is keep 3 points of contact at all times while climbing.

I quit using screw in steps for several reasons.
1. I personally find it easier to use a climbing stick.
2. I hate the sticky sap that always seems to get on me from using them.
3. Most public areas don't legally allow the use of screw-in steps. 
Copied from the Feds: 
Property: Do not carve, chop, cut, or damage any live trees. http://www.fs.fed.us/r4/recreation/rules.shtml

According to a ranger I met once, screwing in steps = damaging the trees, not that you are likely to get caught doing it.


4. I'd hate to slip and get stuck on one of them, I hunted with a guy who did that, it wasn't easy to get him off of it. A 220lb guy is hard to pull off one even if he's only 4 foot off the ground.
5. Several years back I tried the Ameristep brand strap on steps, I had a problem with them working loose, and steps are not supposed to move or feel less sturdy! I never had much confidence in them and I threw them away.


----------



## Califbowmen (Jul 1, 2008)

I put up 2 hanging stands every year, one on a good, stinky mud hole and the other on a point where several trails intersect. I use the strap on steps that dig in and grip once installed. Never had a problem with the steps or stand and I never climb without safety equipment. Both locations have provided shots at deer and elk.


----------

